

Show HN: Muusical – producthunt+pinterest for music - wuliwong
http://www.muusical.com/

======
wuliwong
Hey guys, I've been working on this for a couple weeks now. It is a bit of a
spin off from another site I have and obviously influenced by Producthunt. :)

I would love any feedback you guys could give. This is very much beta. Just
trying to stick with the philosophy of releasing an MVP, getting feedback and
iterating.

Hope you guys like it but even if you don't, please let me know why. hah.

~~~
sholanozie
I've been playing around with a similar project and I think I have a few ideas
that would add a lot of value to Muusical. I'm not sure if you're interested
in collaborating, but I'd love to chat with you sometime. My e-mail is in my
profile! :)

------
dk8996
I love the idea. Its so hard to find good music on youtube bcs there is so
much other content. Community curation is going to be a big thing. Nice work!

~~~
wuliwong
Thanks a lot! I think it is going to be a grind to get it to where there is a
good community around it but hopefully it will work out in the end.

